# Adobe Lightroom 3 - Free Video Tutorials



## jason324

In this video tutorial we will go over Collections in Lightroom 3.  I   will show you an example of how you can use the collections feature to   drastically increase your workflow efficiency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lightroom 3: Collections Explained


In this video tutorial we will go over briefly how Lightroom 3's  database works and what you need to know about it. Then we will discuss  some prep work, such as folder organization options and importing for  the first time. Next we will go over a few Lightroom settings/ options  that I think are important and worth knowing about. Finally we will  import some folders and go over the Lightroom Import dialog in detail.

Lightroom 3 - Set-up and Importing


In this Lightroom 3 video tutorial we will go over a bunch of portrait  editing techniques. Lightroom 3 has a bunch of features to help enhance  your photos, and now it is even better!! Will go over eye enhancement,  skin smoothing, teeth whitening and more...

Lightroom 3: Portrait Editing

There is many more tutorials on Lightroom, but these seem to be the most popular this week  

Best,
Jay


----------



## maris

Thanks but no thanks. Down here deep in the gloom of the Darkroom swamp I must confess I'm not interested in Adobe Lightroom 3, not in doing it, and not in looking at anything touched by it.


----------



## jason324

Wow,  Thanks for letting me know you hate Lightroom.

Jay


----------



## Trever1t

Thanks for the links. Recently installed and gradually learning to navigate it.


----------



## jason324

Right-on Trever   It's an awesome program and gets better with every release. Be sure to learn all the features, as the more you can take advantage of the faster your work flow will be! If your editing wedding photos you will totally understand what I mean, if not you will  

Jay


----------



## Formatted

jason324 said:


> Wow,  Thanks for letting me know you hate Lightroom.
> 
> Jay



Made me giggle!


----------



## jason324

I Just finished the 1st 2 parts of Lightroom 3: Printing and the Print Module Explained

Best,
Jay


----------

